# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  total conditionnel selon le nombre de pages

## vblover

Dans le cas ou la section des details comporte plus d'une page, comment faire pour que chaque section des details des pages 1, 2,3,4....( sauf la derniere) finisse par le total d'une certaine colonne  et chaque section des details des pages 2,3,4... (remarquez la page 1 n'est pas concerne) commence par le total de la page precedente. 
Par contre si la section des details peut tenir sur une seule page, il n'y a pas lieu d'afficher ces totaux ni en debut ni en fin de section.
Merci

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

tu peux faire de la manire suivante
Dans le pied de page, tu mets un total cumul avec ma somme de ta colonne
Juste  cot, tu cres une formule qui rcupre le contenu du total dans une variable 

```
numbervar NextTotal:= tonumber({#RTotal0})
```

Dans l'entte de page, tu cres une formule pour afficher le contenu de ta variable 

```

```

Potentiellement, pour ne pas l'afficher quand tu n'as qu'une page, dans l'expert section sur le peid de page, dans la formule de suppression tu mets 

```
PageNumber=TotalPageCount
```

----------

